# Full Tilt Poker



## Elmer_Fudd07 (May 22, 2009)

I am having trouble trying to install my full tilt poker. I have downloaded the full tiltpoker set up and it says >SetupNew\setup.cpp (135) PAPP: PVENDOR: PGUID: $ @ Windows XP Service Pack 3 (2600) IE 8.0.6001.18702


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have XP SP3 installed?


----------



## Damcyk (Jul 28, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have SP3 installed ;/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Full Tilt Poker 24/7 Customer Support: *http://www.fulltiltpoker.com/24-7-support*


> To find answers to most questions, first *please read the FAQs*.
> 
> If you can't find what you need, send us an e-mail to the relevant address below. The more detail you can give, the easier it will be for us to research your question and the faster we can respond. Some issues take longer than others to review, but we'll always do our best to answer your questions in a timely manner.
> 
> *To receive an answer which relates to your account, you MUST e-mail us from the e-mail address which is registered to your Full Tilt Poker account.*


----------

